# Buck performance issues!!!



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Please can i have some advise x
I was wondering if you need to rest a buck at all or if he can consantly be erm well........busy  
I have a buck that has been a great stud but im not sure if i have been overworking him  
He has been with some does for a while now but so far no babies, any advise?


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm no way near as experienced as some other breeders in this forum.
But in my experience the bucks will breed to a certain point. If they have fathered a lot of litters, they can become lazy, and just don't want to "do it" anymore :lol:


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Some bucks over a certain age have a decrease in reproductive behaviour and fertility, I find in some bucks it can start to go down hill as early as 6 months others keep working for several months more.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

ok so should i rest him for a while and try again? Or maybe introduce him to a new pair of ladies?!!


----------

